

Review OurDoings again - brlewis

I've made tons of changes since the last time it got reviewed here, so please give it another look.<p>It's thousands of lines of BRL (i.e. Kawa Scheme embedded in HTML) and a few dozen lines of shell script.<p>http://ourdoings.com/
======
bdmac97
Don't you know that asking for re-reviews is frowned upon at HN? That's the
whole reason I created launchly afterall! Launchly does iterative feedback for
web startups. Check it out at <http://www.launchly.com>

~~~
brlewis
I didn't know that. I would actually like to see more re-reviews on HN. It's
encouraging for me to see other people sticking with a project and making it
better in response to feedback. To me that's more exciting than a shiny new
thing that will be discarded next week.

That said, I'll take a look at launchly.

